# Orgasm



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

I've noticed that after orgasming my DP increases significantly for about 1/2 hour or so. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Someone on here has a signature which sort of suggests something orgasmic about death. I can't remember what it was, something about being on the brink of eternity.

In fact, forgive me if I'm wrong, but your signature could mean something like that. Not wanting to fall to the ground but flying instead.

The time after having sex is meant to be relaxing, just laying in each other's arms doing nothing but bonding with each other and being held in the comfort of your bed with that air of pheromones still fresh on each other's skin. It is a time that is all about the mother, shown especially by the way that the woman is made a mother.

The wave of excitement peaks and gives way to the peace and satisfaction of being in the arms of the earth. Something to be shared mutually with the husband, being held together, children of the earth.

Beautiful.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2007)

For some reason mine decreases after, weird..


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

There are exactly 2 times besides actual death in the average person's life when they experience a mental state that is close to the clarity of death:

1. The moment just after you orgasm - your mind is completely clear, you are not thinking about anything, just experiencing divine bliss.

2. The moment just after you've taken a dump and you reach for the toilet paper - same as above :lol:


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

CECIL said:


> 2. The moment just after you've taken a dump and you reach for the toilet paper - same as above :lol:


LMAO!! :lol:


----------



## Ludovico (Feb 9, 2007)

It's hard to tell when I am asleep

lol


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

Cecil, the two activites can be combined for an even greater nirvana type of experience...it's called a blumpkin.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Sex always cleared my brain right out. Total clarity and my dp/dr would go away for alittle while atleast after id had a orgasm. Having sex also took my mind off my dp/dr as id just kinda zone out and focus on the sex.

It's also the best anti-depressant known to mankind.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Dreamland said:


> Cecil, the two activites can be combined for an even greater nirvana type of experience...it's called a blumpkin.


 :shock:

The possibilities are endless...


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Yeah, I suppose the ultimate death would be to die at the same time as doing the other two.

Haha. Oh dear, I need to rest. All this laughing is giving me an ab workout.


----------



## graham (Aug 14, 2004)

Invisible.Ink, is your DP any different whilst youare having your orgasm or working up to it or is there only a change afterwards?

I'm a guy and I guess I'm lucky in that my orgasms last well over half a minute, in fact itv feels like a second one halfway through. But the point is that during that half minute of physical ecstasy I feel totally real or possibly reality and unreality don't exist and I can feel nothing but the sensation of the moment. As soon as it is over everything back's to normal. I should add that orgasms through intercourse are not nearly as good or as long and I only get these feelings of ecstasy ans reality when Im doing it for myself.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

graham said:


> Invisible.Ink, is your DP any different whilst youare having your orgasm or working up to it or is there only a change afterwards?
> 
> I'm a guy and I guess I'm lucky in that my orgasms last well over half a minute, in fact itv feels like a second one halfway through. But the point is that during that half minute of physical ecstasy I feel totally real or possibly reality and unreality don't exist and I can feel nothing but the sensation of the moment. As soon as it is over everything back's to normal. I should add that orgasms through intercourse are not nearly as good or as long and I only get these feelings of ecstasy ans reality when Im doing it for myself.


During sex, I'm still DP'ed. During an orgasm I don't notice for obvious reasons but afterward my DP increases.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

It seems so obvious it is patronising to mention it but I think you would benefit a lot from grounding exercises Invisible.Ink.

I struggle with this myself. I DPed during sex but that's just because I am DPed a lot of the time. I don't see sex as a special case in that way. No doubt the scientists round here will gives reasons for dissociation or non-dissociation during sex based on neurological findings. But for me, it's just another psychological thing.

I try and practise grounding whenever I have the chance. I use a technique off of a whacky website called http://www.kundalini-teacher.com

I don't endorse this woman's ideas on all the various other subjects she claims to specialise in (alien abduction, wicca, shamanism), but the site has some very interesting things to say on how to adopt strategies to handle situations of excessive empathy, negative vibes, and first and foremost the author emphasises the importance of grounding.

Hope that is helpful. Again, I am not into everything this woman writes, I merely believe in picking up the truthful bits of information where I find them. And I find her grounding exercise useful because it is about clearing the central channel, clearing the head, strengthening the bond with the symbolic mother, the Earth, as well as strengthening the bond with the Heavenly Father. It has everything to do with healthy balance as well as being physically, spiritually and emotionally envigorated and healthy.

As you'll see, Mystress Angelique, tehe, says that for her the Divine is female for her, and she called it Goddess, but she does go into quite a lot of detail about he choice on this.

Of notible importance, she talks about letting energy flow out of the head in the connection with God.

I've been into this type of thing for some time, not as a personal choice but because it is just a statement of the way I experience myself and my body.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2007)

Batista_Darling said:


> Someone on here has a signature which sort of suggests something orgasmic about death.


*Angel Lust:*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Angel_Lust (Please be aware this might be upsetting)

I came across samples while a member of ogrish.com (now liveleak.com), wish so much I could have avoided that site, might be a reason for my DR/DP.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2007)

Batista_Darling said:


> It seems so obvious it is patronising to mention it but I think you would benefit a lot from *grounding* exercises Invisible.Ink.





> LACK OF GROUNDING
> 
> This may seem like an unusual cause of brain fog. However, many people are in this group. They are usually overstimulated, easily distracted and their attention wanders. This can become a ?mental habit? that may be changed. Many bright, loving people are this way because they are very sensitive and respond quickly to many stimuli in their environment. Their weakened body chemistry and high copper level in particular may make them even more prone to this condition. In a tai chi class, one would say their chi is in their heads.
> 
> ...


http://www.drlwilson.com/articles/brain_fog.htm

I'm to move my chi to my belly.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I like the wiki link. I must change my username to Estrogon and my signature to "let's hang ourselves immediately!"


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2007)

you must? why?


----------



## ?real?ity? (Feb 18, 2007)

Darren said:


> Batista_Darling said:
> 
> 
> > Someone on here has a signature which sort of suggests something orgasmic about death.
> ...


aww dude ogrish... only if my parents knew when i was 11 i was browsing every fucking thing there was to browse on ogrish.com LOL! dude... the internet is fucked!


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2007)

> Estragon: What about hanging ourselves?
> Vladimir: Hmm. It'd give us an erection.
> Estragon: (highly excited). An erection!
> Vladimir: With all that follows. Where it falls mandrakes grow. That's why they shriek when you pull them up. Did you not know that?
> Estragon: Let's hang ourselves immediately!


I missed this... heh.

*Mandrake:*



> In legend it is alleged that when the plant is pulled from the ground, it shrieks in pain. Supposedly, this shriek is able to madden, deafen or even kill an unprotected human; the occult literature includes complex directions for harvesting a mandrake root in relative safety. For example Josephus (c. 37 AD/CE Jerusalem ? c. 100) gives the following directions for pulling it up:
> 
> A furrow must be dug around the root until its lower part is exposed, then a dog is tied to it, after which the person tying the dog must get away. The dog then endeavours to follow him, and so easily pulls up the root, but dies suddenly instead of his master. After this the root can be handled without fear.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mandrake_(plant)

Right, I'm off. See you all.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2007)

?real?ity? said:


> aww dude ogrish... only if my parents knew when i was 11 i was browsing every flower* thing there was to browse on ogrish.com LOL! dude... the internet is flower*!


I was 15 when I first came across "Faces of death" while browsing the net on my Sega Dream Cast... *Sigh*... oh well.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Off topic, but speaking of liveleak.com you should listen to this...it's insane!!


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

How disturbing....gosh, things like that make me feel really uneasy. 
Listening to someone who is insane confuses me. When I hear a well-spoken voice, I make so many assumptions about a person. I feel like people are talking my language if they speak properly...then when they come about with all this crap it scares the shit out of me because I think I could one day go mad as well.

Not to say I am sane already. But you know what I mean. It messes with my sense of reality. I don't like it. I think I am getting more sensitive in some ways. That itself is quite scary.

Self-monitoring. I reckon one of the reasons I do it is because I am afraid of being thought of as mad. So I try and be logical...but it turns out that the statements I make are considered "circumstancial"...but "not pathologically so".

Sorry, I'm just sensitive. I'm being like my mum.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2007)

invisible.ink said:


> Off topic, but speaking of liveleak.com you should listen to this...it's insane!!


Yeah I came across that... *OWNED* - "The police are ready"


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2007)

I heard a click.... *nods*


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

But the photo shown during the conversation was the lady's mug shot. I believe she was arrested. If you look closely, along the side of the photo it says something something "sheriff's department".


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## tethra (Oct 27, 2006)

her face makes my dp worse =/


----------



## PAXIS (Aug 12, 2006)

her face probably got stuck like that during a massive orgasm aye


----------

